
Email scam costs couple £25,000 – but no one will help - AlexMuir
http://www.theguardian.com/money/2016/mar/04/fraud-scam-email-barclays-lloyds
======
AlexMuir
I'm interested in the mechanics of this because it seems to be a very
difficult scam to pull off.

First they need to hack a tradesman's emails, then register a similar domain,
then open a bank account in the same name (presumably using some fake ID),
then receive the funds and clear them out of the account.

~~~
iraldir
Seeing the amount of the scam, it does not seem that difficult. Anyone with
the knowledge to hack the mail of the tradesman (using software or social
engineering) could pull that off. Especially they can try with multiple
clients. The most complicated thing is probably to open the bank account with
fake information otherwise you could easily be found. It's actually quite
brilliant of simplicity I find.

